# Ibanez 540 P2 7-string Project Done!



## dwiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I think this is only my second post, but I figured there may be a few of you interested. I am a big fan of Ibanez 540 P2s and currently own two of them. I also like the jackson Demon body style but haven't got my hands on one of those yet. Anyways, I figured to complement my 6-string collection, I should have a 7-string 540pII. So here it is:

Mahogany body, from Monster Guitar
Indonesian-made Ibanez neck, which I ebonized. I like the neck profile, and I figured if I screwed up the fretboard stain, I could easily get another one.
Ibanez MIJ cosmo tuners
Ibanez cosmo 7-string Lo-Pro Edge Trem (from GC)
Seymour Duncan Blackouts (changed location)
One-volume
3-way YM-30 blade selector switch and ibanez barrel stereo jack to be true to the original
Strings (Dean Markley LTHB 10-52, with extra 60gauge tuned down 1/2 step)
25.5" scale
BRL guitarworks for wiring and setup (cheers Budd)

Sounds pretty mean and plays pretty well. All in all didn't cost too much, and now to my knowledge I might have the only "pseudo" Ibanez 540 P2. It was fun project and now working on a MOJO Bodies Demon 6-string. 

Hope you like it.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Feb 16, 2009)

sweet ass! nice job man


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## canuck brian (Feb 16, 2009)

very cool! where in toronto are ya? I'd love to give this thing a whirl.

(i have a p2 as well.  )


----------



## jymellis (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## NemesisTheory (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks sweet! Its really a shame Ibanez doesn't start making that body shape again.


----------



## Randy (Feb 16, 2009)

Always been a fan of the P2s and Demons. This thing looks a monster. 

I've got a Demon based build in the works, myself.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 16, 2009)

Wait, did you say the body was made by Monster Guitar? As in Ed Roman's custom shop?


----------



## Harry (Feb 16, 2009)

Those cutaway horns are so metal


----------



## dwiller (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments. 

The body was made for me custom by monster guitar shop. They already did the 540PII body, and did 7-strings in other RG shapes, so it wasn't hard to transfer the neck joint and Lo-pro 7, pickups routes etc to that outline. To my knowledge they aren't accepting custom one-off orders anymore, but still are making the 6-string version of the 540PII. If they have anything to do with Ed Roman, I was not aware, and that for sure would have changed my plans. His operation is not my cup of tea. There is now someone else making P2 bodies being sold on the bay, with AANJ, but I don't know about their quality. I can see that their bodies are missing the trem control cover plate route but can't comment otherwise. It would be nice to here from anyone who has bought one.

Also added a graphtech nut to the neck. Much better than the stock nut.
Tung oil finish on the body.]

Cheers


----------



## Corwin (Feb 16, 2009)

Man thats awesome.

I've been planing to get a body for my 6er (since I can't find any Pii and I want it Mahagony anyway) like the PII for a year now.

It looks so awesome.


----------



## sworth9411 (Feb 16, 2009)

nice build...


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 16, 2009)

looks sweet. Nice Job and yes... PII's and Demons rock


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 17, 2009)

Man, I have NO idea what this 540P2 is, but it looks sweet!

I used to own an Ibanez 540R but it didn't look anything like that!

Also, how's the Floyd bridge working with a non locking nut? Do you have it blocked or something?


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, reading up on the internet, I'm not actually sure if Ed Roman is associated with Monster Guitar Shop. The folks at jemsite seem to think not, although apparently MGS' quality tends to vary wildly.

However, if you got a good specimen, good on you, and good on them too.


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome guitar, the 540p is one of my favorite shapes and having that with a seven string is just badass. Congrats on the axe


----------



## xfilth (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome guitar!

Im curious as to why you place you neck pickup as you have? Is it to hit a different harmonic spectrum than the normal neck-placed pup?


----------



## Alien DNA (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn that looks sweet...good job


----------



## Scali (Feb 17, 2009)

robotsatemygma said:


> Man, I have NO idea what this 540P2 is, but it looks sweet!


 
The P2 is the Power 2 series, from the late 1980s. The original Power series was a Strat-like body, somewhere halfway between an RG and S body (Joe Satriani used to use one).
The Power 2 series is basically an RG body turned upside down.
The R is the Radius series. This model mutated into the Joe Satriani signature.
The Power and Power 2 didn't survive to this day, like the RG, S and Radius/JS.

On Jemsite there's a topic of someone building their own 7-string P2 aswell.
Her name is Courtney, and I think she is a member of this forum aswell, but afaik she hasn't made a 'build thread' here.


----------



## dwiller (Feb 17, 2009)

The graphtech nut with the trem is working great. I really don't use the trem that much, and the tension is very high on it due to the short scale length and string gauges (5 springs needed). I think Chris Broderick also doesn't have a double locking system on his guitars. The graphtech nut really helps and it stays in tune nicely. I didn't have much of an option with that particular neck, as I didn't want to re-shelf it for a floyd nut due to luthier expenses etc.

Neck pickup moved to center: No real rationale. I don't really use my neck pickup too often soundwise, so I figured more of a bridge type response is fine with me. I am sure there are threads about why stephen carpenter does all his guitars that way.

The 540 P2 was made I think only from 1989 to 1991. It was made in Japan and assembled in the US. Its unofficially known as the "Alex Skolnick" signature model, although it really wasn't and isn't. The originals had basswood bodies, edge trems and two different pickup configurations. also had in my opinion is one of the best metal passive bridge humbuckers around in the IBZ USA F3 made exclusively for Ibanez by Dimarzio. Another unique feature of the original 6-srings is the neck, with the original wizard profile, BUT with a 45 mm nut width. I could be wrong, but I think only these guitars had that neck and nut width. With my messy left hand, I enjoy the extra width.

Dave


----------



## Elysian (Feb 17, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Actually, reading up on the internet, I'm not actually sure if Ed Roman is associated with Monster Guitar Shop. The folks at jemsite seem to think not, although apparently MGS' quality tends to vary wildly.
> 
> However, if you got a good specimen, good on you, and good on them too.



i couldn't even get MGS to respond to my emails about making fretboards(assuming there isn't more than 1 MGS of course), they have some pretty decent pricing on fretboards, and i was ready to send them some business, but never responded, i finally told them to shove it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice job! Looks really cool!


----------



## Edhyena (Feb 23, 2009)

did you do the 7 conversion yourself? or did you have someone else do the routing?

Ed


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 23, 2009)

Im currently talking with the dude off ebay whos making the PII's.. I might order a standard RG body from him, rather than a PII, but they do look pretty hawt.. we'll see.


----------



## S-O (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats really cool!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 24, 2009)

boy do i envy you....
that is one awesome guitar


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome. I always loved the Skolnicks and wanted Ibanez to make a wider nut available on all of their guitars. A 7 string version is just unbelievably great.


----------



## tmcarr (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it me, or are the trem posts angled?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 28, 2009)

dude i would kill THOUSANDS of small furry mammals for that


----------



## Ryozo Matsumoto (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work. That looks slick.


----------



## laurent (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I like the 540 PII model too, but i would like this model in seven string.

I'm sure that a lot of people search this model in six and seven strings.

I will try to convince Kurt from "Rondo music" to made an 540 PII model but he need to know how many people are interresting by this model.

Rondo Music make the Agile Guitar.

If you are interesting by this project, please help me to mount a team of requester.

join us to:
Projet "7"540 PII style - 7strings 540 PII project

I also hope on you to diffuse on the Net the bond of this subject to touch the maximum of people interested. 





 
You can PM me if you want.

Laurent


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks great! I almost thought it was a Caparison when just checking out the body. :

Would love to see it made into a standard model with a maple fretboard, but knowing Ibanez... >_>


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 21, 2009)

I am in the prosses of making one,yours looks sweet! I will make a post as I get things going.
540pII mahogany 7 string body,prestiege rg1527 neck,lundgren m7 in bridge edge pro 7 trem,Should be sweet!
I owned an original 540pII back in the day,I loved the guitar other than the bulky neck joint,now I will have one thats much better than the original,Cant wait!


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 21, 2009)

laurent said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I like the 540 PII model too, but i would like this model in seven string.
> 
> ...



I can't speak french, but I would totally support this project. Kurt would make a lot of money from me he releases this guitar.

Also, to the OP, that looks great!


----------



## leandroab (Aug 21, 2009)

Never heard of this body shape... looks really interesting!

@ OP: Nice guitar! congrats!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 22, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> I am in the prosses of making one,yours looks sweet! I will make a post as I get things going.
> 540pII mahogany 7 string body,prestiege rg1527 neck,lundgren m7 in bridge edge pro 7 trem,Should be sweet!
> I owned an original 540pII back in the day,I loved the guitar other than the bulky neck joint,now I will have one thats much better than the original,Cant wait!



That looks amazing, bro! Good luck.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 22, 2009)

Excellent build man!


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! thats a photoshop idea I did, I may stain it black if the wood grain looks sweet,if not camo, I will post it up as soon as the body gets here.


----------



## evolutionmb (Aug 24, 2009)

BIOMACHINE said:


> Thanks guys! thats a photoshop idea I did, I may stain it black if the wood grain looks sweet,if not camo, I will post it up as soon as the body gets here.



Go with camo, it looks incredible.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 24, 2009)

nice work bro! looks awesome


----------



## laurent (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've made the first prototype of my 7540PII project.

See picture hereafter.

















Ok, this prototypes is finished but i began the true 7540Pii model now.

See the model when it will finished.





See you !!!



You can contact me at this adress:
[email protected]
French topic here: Projet "7"540 PII style - 7strings 540 PII project (page 5)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, man - she's already looking great, and it will be an absolutely stunning guitar once you're done. Bravo!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome...that's a fantastically original guitar


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool guitar, dude. Any tuning issues? It seems to have the RG7321 stock nut on there. good job none the less.


----------



## laurent (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi all,

I've started the final body with quilted maple top and ,I've added other pictures at this adress:

http://www.guitariste.com/forums/accessoires-et-lutherie,projet-quotquot-pii-style,326847,40.html.






I think, it will be a good guitar !!! 

See you


----------



## snuif09 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wicked =0


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet man, not digging the headstock but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## BIOMACHINE (Sep 22, 2009)

LOOKS KILLER!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2009)

It's obviously horrible and it sucks. Because of that, I'll PM you my address so you can... errr... dispose of it in an eco-friendly manner? 

Yeah, didn't think it would work... bah!


----------



## laurent (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have more pictures about my project.






















See you !


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking gorgeous so far, mate!


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great so far can't wait for the totally finished pictures.


----------



## laurent (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi all,

new pictures from my project...

The neck is finished.





The body paint is now on road






more pictures later.


----------



## Wi77iam (Oct 21, 2009)

damn good work mate


----------



## laurent (Oct 25, 2009)

Other pictures ...

mount of binding.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 25, 2009)

I can`t wait to see her finish!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 25, 2009)

AWESOME


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Oct 26, 2009)

Amazing body... but I really hate the headstock. Sorry...

Great work, nevertheless!


----------



## laurent (Nov 17, 2009)

See picture of the body !






Enjoy


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2009)

Holy crap.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 17, 2009)

laurent said:


> See picture of the body !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO WANT


----------



## Demeyes (Nov 17, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the shape. It's nice to see a few 7 string projects for it. If I went fully custom on something it would definately be a shape I'd consider.


----------



## daveycrockett (Nov 17, 2009)

omg the body is upside down! j/k looks awesome dude


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, that looks awesome! I just love the look of the PII body style. It just screams metal! A 7 string version of it was a must. Glad to see you and others do it. 






Scali said:


> The P2 is the Power 2 series, from the late 1980s. The original Power series was a Strat-like body, somewhere halfway between an RG and S body (Joe Satriani used to use one).
> The Power 2 series is basically an RG body turned upside down.
> The R is the Radius series. This model mutated into the Joe Satriani signature.
> The Power and Power 2 didn't survive to this day, like the RG, S and Radius/JS.
> ...




Mine was a 6 string. I actually never assembled it. I have it hanging up right now . I might eventually assemble it, but right now I've got other things to do. I thought I had some pics of it on my site, but I don't. I'll have to add that. I gave it a flip-flop paint job and it turned out stellar! I definitely want to do another one. Definitely a 7 string version of it and an 8 as well!

Here's some pics of mine:


----------



## laurent (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, great !!!! i like specialy the holesfor the hand bringing.

Good !!!


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 18, 2009)

laurent said:


>



Bottle opener anyone?


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 18, 2009)

I like the headstock. It's different.


----------



## caskettheclown (Nov 18, 2009)

Harry said:


>



my thoughts exactly!

that looks amazing


----------



## laurent (Nov 18, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Bottle opener anyone?


 
Yes you have right !!!! it's like a bottle opener AHHAAHHAAA !!!!


----------



## laurent (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi guys !!!

Fantastic i play with my favorite


----------



## courtney2018 (Nov 19, 2009)

That looks stellar! I love that figured maple top! The white binding really sets it off.


----------



## asstone (Nov 19, 2009)

now thats a gorgeous looking guitar


----------



## laurent (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, hereafter more picture from my guitar dream...

I dream it, i made it !

I have just problem with the varnish, i will do it better at next spring.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Nov 22, 2009)

That is beautiful man


----------

